# The FiveMega-NiteMods thread



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2016)

I recently acquired a little 1 cell body that mimics a SureFire 6P chopped in half, flats gone, machined at the tail and HA 3 coated. 
He calls it the 18350 (known as 16340) body. 



^^ note the double gasket




^^ for a little more, genuine SureFire parts added.

I see lots of other custom lights made by FiveMega as well as other innovations here at the site. 

For those not familiar with his products he has a links at the bottom of his posts.


So let's see those FiveMegas!!!


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 30, 2016)

Great way to make a 3P. I've always wanted to get one of those hosts. WonderLite used to sell them, now his son Nite does. Thanks for reminding us that these are still available. Now i have to go and hunt down my wallet..............again.


----------



## novice (Jan 30, 2016)

Fivemega also made an extension (102mm) that you could attach to that 18350 body to turn the whole thing into a 2x18650 body, which was a great way to add to the versatility.
This is a great idea for a thread. I have a number of FM items.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the 18500 body. Makes the p60 more comfortable to carry than in 6p. Surefire clicky with modoo clip. Right now using a Solarforce head so it is an odd collection of parts but with an AW IMR 18500 I can run most types of P60 drop ins.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 30, 2016)

I just found the nitemods site last night. Was wondering what happened to Wonderlite's sales thread. Looked all over CPF mall etc. 
Here's my 18500 with a shorty zerorez cap to allow space for 18650s 
Has a CQVN (2 dedomed neutral XPL & 2 domed 5000K XPG2) module and a (badly) sanded down solarforce head w flush stainless bezel.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah!!! Keep 'em coming. 

If fate allows (read $$) my future entails his clicky tailcap for D cell Mags. Plus who knows what other tweaks and tricks for other lights.


----------



## jdboy (Jan 30, 2016)

novice said:


> Fivemega also made an extension (102mm) that you could attach to that 18350 body to turn the whole thing into a 2x18650 body, which was a great way to add to the versatility.
> This is a great idea for a thread. I have a number of FM items.




Like this one! FiveMega 3P body w/102mm extension.


----------



## AVService (Feb 24, 2016)

This is one of my favorites.
Simple E series body with integrated McClicky and Valiant Head. This one has a Malkoff LLL drop-in inside and runs a long time on 2-123s

One of the cleanest looking Five Mega I have seen.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 24, 2016)

Psychbeat- Sweet Opinel! They look so nice when they're used... My only current Fivemega builds are "12P's", dedicated 2x18650 bodies with stock 6P bezels and tailcaps. One for a P90 with great runtime, and one for an Oveready V5 Triple dropin.


----------



## jdboy (Feb 25, 2016)

FiveMega E head/C tail body, this has some of the best knurling I've ever seen! Only wish it had an o-ring seal at the head. I don't know if it's actually needed or not though.


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 25, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Psychbeat- Sweet Opinel! They look so nice when they're used... My only current Fivemega builds are "12P's", dedicated 2x18650 bodies with stock 6P bezels and tailcaps. One for a P90 with great runtime, and one for an Oveready V5 Triple dropin.



Thanks  it's an OLD no.8 I scored for ~10$ shipped on eBay ~8 years ago. I did the mousepad sandpaper convex edge trick to it and it stays sharp 

My NEXT Fivemega/nitemods build will be a 3P body with another cheap solarforce head sanded smooth and Ahorton p60/d26 aspheric kit. 
Waffling on PDT-W dedomed XPL or XPG2. 
And also not sure what tailcap to get. 
Probably go with a round tail - I DO love my Ronac smooth tail but that stays on my C2. 
Might do one of Dellsuperman's switches or one of Vinh's. 

I'm FLAT BROKE til mid March so it's gonna be a while but I'll post some pics n build details when it happens. 

Temping to cheap out n get a Solarforce L2m but the Fivemega/Nitemods are WAAAAYYYY nicer & I'd like to support member companies


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 25, 2016)

^^ not trying to talk for or against either....




^^ I have one of each.

The finish on the L2 is a flat charcoal color where the FM is a matte black.

The L2 is noticeably lighter in weight, which when grams matter is a bonus.
The FM is more weighty so when durability is a factor it's the winner.

Finish of the FM is hardened. The L2 is type 2. 

I had to put a thin gap filler between the lens and reflector of the L2 to make it turn on/stay on reliably. Not the first SolarForce I've had to do that to.

In a David vs Goliath (me being David) I'd much prefer I had the FM and my opponent the L2. But it's a fun little flashlight. Both are. 

Btw the FM has a Malkoff M31W now and SureFire at ends while the L2 has an emitter/reflector of a 2aa Rayovac Indestructible and SolarForce parts at both ends. 

I was going for light as paper airplane as possible for the L2 and burely as the day is long for the FM.


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 26, 2016)

^^nice - thanks for the comparison. 
My old L2M wasn't matte like that but that was a couple of years ago. 

Totally agree the FM/NM bodies are quite a step up. Great knurling and ano.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 4, 2016)

I might be a fan of FM's work. 

Fivemega P60 body and Hexa tail






Here's an oddball for you. An E to C body, mini turbohead incan, and Tetra tail


----------



## etc (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there a link to sale posts?


----------



## ven (Jan 14, 2017)

Have a scroll down here etc, just click on desired links
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?235766-(CLOSED)-25-Off-4Th-of-July-Sale


----------

